# First trip with new SR9C



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

One word.... OUTSTANDING! I was a little concerned as I haven't fired a compact before. Nice tight group at 15yrds, Winchester and reloads, no misfeeds! Loving this weapon!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

C4inEOD said:


> One word.... OUTSTANDING! I was a little concerned as I haven't fired a compact before. Nice tight group at 15yrds, Winchester and reloads, no misfeeds! Loving this weapon!!


Thats cool. Its always nice when you come across a gun that turns out to be a real winner. That SR9C is a good looking pistol, and I don't think that anybody can slam Ruger on the quality of their guns. I have two Ruger products, the 10/22 and an LCP. I feel confident, when I have these two guns in hand, that they will work when I need them too. Happy shooting!:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you made an excellent choice, enjoy it and stay safe....JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats on the happyness


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

It's my favorite, too.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice that you are happy with your pick...continue to enjoy the weapon and please stay safe.

RCG


----------



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

Well it has had 350 through it now and no hiccups.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am sure you will have many more to come.

Keep having fun getting more skilled and be safe.

RCG


----------



## mrz333 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got nearly 2000 rounds through mine - not one problem. It's my CCW so it's with me every day. I think I'm going to upgrade the sights only because I'm far-sighted


----------



## Teddy (Dec 30, 2011)

*sorry glock*

I liked my SR9c so much I sold my glock 17,never could shoot it that well. Besides that rough grip really hurt my hand after only 50 rounds.


----------

